# donner la langue au chat /aux chats



## Azeneth

¡hola!

leí  la expresión "donner la langue aux chats". Tengo entendido que es como en español cuando alguien no habla o se calla. Por ejemplo en "le comieron la lengua los ratones"; sin embargo no estoy muy segura, agradecería en gran medida si pudieran sacarme de la duda. Gracias.


----------



## valerie

Donner sa langue au chat quiere decir abandonar la busqueda de la solución a una adivinanza y pedir la respuesta

Ejemplo:
Devinette: quelle est la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henry IV?  
- Je ne trouve pas, je donne ma langue au chat,

'le comieron la lengua los ratones' se díria: il a perdu sa langue


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Me parece que no significa lo mismo. Cuando alguien no logra acertar una adivinanza y renuncia a buscar, dice "Je donne ma langue au chat" para conocer la respuesta ; en cierto modo se da por vencido.
"Le comieron la lengua los ratones" también puede  decirse " Il a avalé sa langue"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Aquí los niños dicen: _rendirse _para _donner sa langue au chat_
- ¿te rindes?
- si, me rindo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Azeneth

Merci Beacoup!


----------



## mjmo

Sí, estoy de acuerdo, "me rindo"


----------



## Toyita

*Nueva pregunta*​
Que significa esta expresión:


_*C'est pas ma faute, et quand je donne ma langue au chat, Je vois les autres.*_


No tengo idea de que significa asi que si alguien sabe de que se trata me dice por favor. La escuché en una cancion de una joven francesa.

Merci a tous!


----------



## totor

*Darse por vencido* Toyita.


----------



## Toyita

Gracias!

Y entonces el _*Je vois les autres*_ que tiene que ver con darse por vencido?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Echa un vistazo a este hilo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=382226

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Ahí sí que no te puedo ayudar, Toyita, porque no conozco la canción.

Mejor espera otras respuestas.

Lo seguro es que esa expresión significa lo que te dije. Y ahora más arriba tienes otros posts anteriores sobre la misma expresión.


----------



## lpfr

El problema es que la frase termina con "chat" y después comienza otra frase la cual no se termina en "autres" sino en "moi":

  C'est pas ma faute
Et quand je donne ma langue au chat
Je vois les autres
Tout prêts à se jeter sur moi

Si das un contexto incorrecto, no puedes esperar que te den respuestas correctas. En esos versos de poco significado, la frase "je donne ma langue aux chats"  puede más bien decir "cuando me callo".


----------



## rq554

Salut,
Est-ce que il y a une équivalence à cette phrase en Espagnol?
"donner sa langue au chat"
Le contexte est:

"C'est pas ma faute
Et quand je donne ma langue au chat
Je vois les autres
Tout prêts à se jeter sur moi"

je vais l'essayer de traduire:

"No es mi culpa
 y cuando yo me descuido
 Veo a los otros
 Listos a lanzarse sobre mi"

LOL. Corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît, parce je suis en train d'apprendre le français
Merci d'avance


----------



## Black Horse

*Donner sa langue au chat *significa más bien dejar de pensar en algo en lo que estabas reflexionando.


----------



## Paquita

"Je donne ma langue au chat" es lo que dices cuando te hacen una pregunta que no sabes contestar, para que te den la solución; equivale a "No sé, ¿cómo es?"


----------



## Marlluna

Es como dice Paquit&: renunciar a adivinar algo. No estoy muy segura de que sea eso lo de la canción de Alizée, pero sí que hay en ella un matiz de renuncia: cuando abandono, todos se me echan encima... Yo traduciría quizás por "*me rindo*", que se dice en castellano cuando renuncias a adivinar algo y además recogería un poco la idea de la canción.


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez soy idiota, pero el texto en francés no tiene ningún sentido. Al menos sin otros versos precedentes.
  Efectivamente "je donne ma langue au chat" quiere decir "me rindo" pero únicamente como ha sido explicado, cuando se trata de responder sobretodo a una adivinanza. 
  En cambio "me rindo" tiene un sentido más general en español. Se puede decir cuando uno renuncia a una disputa, una discusión. Lo cual no se puede hacer con la expresión francesa


----------



## Marlluna

Tal vez tengas razón, Ipfr: no hay que buscarle los tres pies al gato a las canciones de Alizée y es cierto que en francés sólo significa renunciar a descubrir la solución de un enigma.


----------



## titeMo

*Nueva pregunta*​
bonjour

quelqu'un saurait-il comment se traduit "donner sa langue au chat" en espagnol??

merci


----------



## lpfr

Si has leído los post precedentes, habrás visto que no parece haber una traducción directa. Puede ser "me rindo" o "no lo sé" o tal vez mejor "me rindo, no lo adivino".


----------



## Domtom

titeMo said:


> bonjour
> 
> quelqu'un saurait-il comment se traduit "donner sa langue au chat" en espagnol??
> 
> merci


 
*Donner / Jetter sa langue au chat / aux chats / aux chiens.* Reconocer que se es incapaz de encontrar una solución a un problema, a una cuestión y preguntarlo. _Darse por vencido. Rendirse. Renunciar a adivinar una cosa. Tirar la toalla._

FUENTE:
Julia SEVILLA MUÑOZ, Jesús CANTERA ORTIZ DE URBINA: *Diccionario Temático de Locuciones Francesas con su correspondencia española. *(Biblioteca Románica Hispánica, fundada por Dámaso Alonso, V. Diccionarios, 26). Editorial Gredos, Madrid, 2004. 782 páginas. Página 182.


----------



## shelmiket

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola
Estoy traduciendo una adivinanza y sala la expresion "Donner sa langue au chat" en francés se lo que quiere decir pero no encuentro una equivalencia en español. Lo he traducido por "Estoy harto" pero sinceramente no me convence, así que si alguien conoce una expresión similar en español, se lo agradecere enormemente
gracias

yo opto finalmente por "me rindo" ya que me suena bastante natural, aunque lo que me desconcierta es que despues sigue,y le da una respuesta afirmativa pero sigue sin acertar

muchas gracias



Domtom said:


> *Donner / Jetter sa langue au chat / aux chats / aux chiens.* Reconocer que se es incapaz de encontrar una solución a un problema, a una cuestión y preguntarlo. _Darse por vencido. Rendirse. Renunciar a adivinar una cosa. Tirar la toalla._
> 
> FUENTE:
> Julia SEVILLA MUÑOZ, Jesús CANTERA ORTIZ DE URBINA: *Diccionario Temático de Locuciones Francesas con su correspondencia española. *(Biblioteca Románica Hispánica, fundada por Dámaso Alonso, V. Diccionarios, 26). Editorial Gredos, Madrid, 2004. 782 páginas. Página 182.


 
Muy bueno, la verdad que ya me da que pensar pues tus propuestas son interesantes.


----------



## assv

rq554 said:


> Salut,
> Est-ce que il y a une équivalence à cette phrase en Espagnol?
> "donner sa langue au chat"
> Le contexte est:
> 
> "C'est pas ma faute
> Et quand je donne ma langue au chat
> Je vois les autres
> Tout prêts à se jeter sur moi"
> 
> je vais l'essayer de traduire:
> 
> "No es mi culpa
> y cuando yo me descuido
> Veo a los otros
> Listos a lanzarse sobre mi"
> 
> LOL. Corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît, parce je suis en train d'apprendre le français
> Merci d'avance


 
Creo que esta traducción es perfecta en el contexto de la canción! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## utrerana

En Andalucía, Sevilla de dónde yo soy, utilizamos esa expresión ( lenguaje popular) para querer decir que se tuvo que callar. Por ejemplo alguien critica una actitud de alguien que no es cierta, le pides explicaciones y  esa otra persona " le comió la lengua el gato" " se tuvo que tragar la lengua" , pues , no pudo alegar nada en su defensa ya que nada podía decir.

                                              Besitos compis


----------



## Paquita

utrerana said:


> para querer decir que se tuvo que callar.



La expresión buscada "donner sa langue au chat" se usa cuando alguien no puede adivinar algo y confiesa su ignorancia... 
Por eso "me rindo" es una traducción equivalente


----------



## utrerana

Y llevas razón paquit pero aquí se le da también otros sentidos como el que expliqué anteriormente, salpicado con unas gotas de vergüenza al no poder decir nada o simplemente callarse en una situación determinada: Mira ese!! le ha comido la lengua el gato!! ( es que está muy callado)


----------



## Paquita

No digo que no exista tal expresión sino que no traduce la frase francesa del título del hilo... que es la que no se tiene que perder de vista.

"dar" es un acto voluntario... el gato que se la come es acción sufrida.

Solo es advertencia para futuras consultas..


----------



## Demadestro

"Donner la langue aux chats" significa que uno no sabe una respuesta y que le cede la palabra (la langue) al gato (que es un animal místico y sabio) para que él responda por uno. En su sentido original esta expresión equivaldría a decir: Dejo que el que sepa conteste por mí.
Ahora bien las expresiones cambian completamente dependiendo del contexto. En esta canción en particular se trata sobre el tema "Lolita". Para que la expresión "Quand je donne ma langue aux chats" tenga algún sentido con la siguiente "Je vois les autres tout prêts à se jeter sur moi" en un contexto "Lolita", y sabiendo que "donner la langue aux chats" significa tanto "rendirse" como "no saber una respuesta" y también (en su sentido original) "dejar que el gato responda por mí", pienso que ella dice: Cuando me hago la inocente o cuando finjo no saber nada o incluso (en un español más castizo) "cuando me hago la mosquita muerta". Pienso que de acuerdo con el resto de la canción, y puesto que Alizzé está ilustrando en detalle el pensamiento y la forma de actuar de una "Lolita", el hecho de hacerse "la inocente, la que no sabe nada" habla de uno de los atributos que tanto atraen de las "Lolitas". 
Otra posibilidad que se me ocurre es cuando "donner la langue aux chats" equivale a:  "No se la respuesta ¿qué es?". En ese caso Alizzé estaría diciendo: "Cuando (finjo que) ya no sé qué decir,  es  entonces que veo a los otros listos a lanzarse sobre mí" (aprovechando mi silencio como una invitación)


----------



## Hook83

Bonjour,
un bon équivalent pour cette expression est "pasar palabra".


----------



## chlapec

Yo añadiría otro: "*pedir papas*".


----------

